

Show HN: The Opposite of DuckDuckGo - darienbc
http://www.meml.io/#!/demo

======
darienbc
Hello HN!

I designed meml.io to make web research simple and more organized. The basic
idea is that meml.io tracks your search efforts over time, and stores separate
sequences of queries in "streams." This is especially useful when searching
iteratively or refining web queries. Streams can also be shared across users,
allowing collaborative research.

Right now this is just a side project, but if anyone out there sees potential
for something more, email me.

~~~
brador
Great concept! Just a tip: people search for weird things, like their credit
card number...but I see no way to delete an accidental search...

What stack did you use?

~~~
darienbc
Yeah, there is no deleting strictly due to laziness. Planning to add that
tonight.

I used MEAN.js.

------
tacone
You should explain the service on the website itself, not just here. I clicked
the link without looking at the comments and was a little confused :)

~~~
darienbc
Working on that. I was hoping to see whether the sample workspace made sense
to people right off the bat. Sounds like maybe not.

------
breakingcups
I'm getting:

    
    
      Heroku | No such app
    
      There is no app configured at that hostname.
    
      Perhaps the app owner has renamed it, or you mistyped the URL.

~~~
darienbc
Whoops changed something, try it again. Click "launch demo" near the top to
start a sample workspace.

You'll need to turn off your pop-up blocker, it'll open in a new tab.

------
uberneo
Search something and then just keep on pressing back button and it will keep
on showing you the stuff which you had never searched.. may be angularjs
routing issue?

~~~
darienbc
When I originally posted this, the demo workspace was loaded into the current
tab, so if you wanted to do more searches it would just add them to the demo
workspace. Hitting back would then return you to searches from the demo. Now
the demo launches in a new tab.

------
amirhirsch
This is convenient for saving searches and going back to flagged results. You
should add a call-out box to show users that they need to disable pop-up
blocking!

~~~
darienbc
Good point, yes you should disable your pop-up blocker.

------
regosen
whoa, this is really cool- I especially like the images results.

It took me a minute to realize the image results even existed though- maybe
there's a way to make it more obvious what you can do (like a walkthrough or
interactive tutorial?)

~~~
darienbc
Yeah that'd be smart. I actually didn't any type of tutorial just to see how
intuitive things were without instructions.

